# Wasserverlust nach Neuanlage



## Tilmann83 (14. Mai 2019)

Hallo Zusammen,

ich habe mich hier mal angemeldet, da ich seit dem letzten Wochenende (eigentlich) stolzer Teichbesitzer bin. Habe über Wochen das Loch gebuddelt und nun, nachdem ich vollflächig Vlies verlegt habe die Folie eingezogen. Zunächst habe ich den tiefen Teil befüllt, einen Tag später den Rest. Der Teich misst 5,6m x 2m. 1/3 ist 1m tief, 1/3 50-60cm und das letzte drittel 30-40cm. 2/3 sind am Boden mit Kiesel bedeckt. Seitdem ist jeden Tag zum Feierabend ca.3cm weniger Wasser im Teich. Jetzt habe ich natürlich Angst, das ich beim Verlegen der Folie diese irgendwo beschädigt habe (1mm PVC). Kann es durch das „setzen“ der Folie sein oder muss ich mir sorgen machen? Wäre super wenn ihr mir hier die Angst nehmen könntet...

Danke für eure Antworten!


----------



## Lion (14. Mai 2019)

hallo Tilmann,
ich würde das Wasser sinken lassen um zu sehen, ob es sich auf einer gewissen Höhe einpegelt.
Wichtig zu wissen wäre auch :
gibt es einen Wasserlauf oder Wasserfall?
gibt es eine Filteranlage?
gibt es eine Teichpumpe?
wurde der Teich im Niveau angelegt?
wie wurde der Rand gestaltet?

evtl. einige Bilder wären nicht schlecht.

 Lion


----------



## Tilmann83 (14. Mai 2019)

Ok, dann wird erstmal nicht nachgefüllt.  Bachlauf gibt es keinen, Filteranlage/Pumpe Oase Biosmart Set 14000 ist vorhanden aber ausser ein kurzer Testlauf noch nicht in Betrieb. Randgestaltung ist noch nicht wirklich fertig, Kapillarsperre also erst an 1/3 des Ufers. Kann das so viel Wasser ziehen? Wenn die fertig ist, soll Steinfolie ausgelegt werden.


----------



## Lion (14. Mai 2019)

auf der rechten langen Seite liegt ein Schlauch im Wasser, dieser könnte Dir das Wasser
aus dem Teich ziehen, falls dieser nicht verschlossen ist.

Ansonsten die Folie am Rand noch nicht abschneiden, bevor das Problem gefunden wurde.
VG, Lion


----------



## Tilmann83 (14. Mai 2019)

Jawoll, wird gemacht. Der Schlauch hängt an der Aussenzapfstelle. Danke schon mal!


----------



## Anja W. (14. Mai 2019)

Hast Du hinten vor dem Zaun an die Kapillarsperre gedacht? Da sind ja relativ viele Falten (logischerweise, sind ja auch Ecken ).  Vielleicht zieht es Dir da das Wasser ins Beet.

Ansonsten finde ich die Anlage und vor allem die Form des Teiches sehr gelungen! 

Herzliche Grüße
Anja


----------



## teichinteressent (14. Mai 2019)

Genau, über die Brüstung gezogene Falten sind nicht erlaubt!


----------



## Tilmann83 (14. Mai 2019)

Da gehts am Wochenende weiter, ist aber knochentrocken an der Stelle. Generell ist rundherum nichts feucht, wodurch ich zumindest die starken Verluste durch Kapillarwirkung ausschließen würde.


----------



## Digicat (14. Mai 2019)

Servus

Herzlich Willkommen

Machmal alle Schläuche und Kabel, alles was über die Teichfolie zum liegen kommt weg. Auch den Filter Zu/Ablauf.
Und warte ab. Falten so gut wie es geht ab Scheitelpunkt und Richtung Garten wieder aufklappen. Verhindert ab Scheitelpunkt eine Dochtwirkung.

Stell neben dem Teich einen dichten Kübel vollgefüllt mit Wasser. Mach eine Markierung am höchsten Wasserspiegel. So hast eine Kontrolle über den Verdunstungseffekt.
Die Verdunstung kann einem nehmlich ein schönes Schnippchen schlagen. Da geht einiges an Wasser verloren. Wind, Temperatur und Taupunkt, wenn das paßt, fehlen gleich mal 4-5cm Wasser.

Liebe Grüße
Helmut

Ps.: Vergessen, was für ein Teich soll es den werden ?


----------



## Tilmann83 (14. Mai 2019)

Moin, danke! 

Probiere ich morgen mal aus und berichte. Sollen nur wenige Fische rein, hauptsächlich grün und offen für __ Frösche, __ Molche und alles was sich sonst noch zu uns gesellt.


----------



## troll20 (15. Mai 2019)

Tilmann83 schrieb:


> Sollen nur wenige Fische rein


Das sagt eigentlich nichts aus 
5 Koi mit einem Meter oder 3 __ Störe sind auch nur wenige. 
Für Fischbesatz ist der Teich zu flach und zu klein. Im Sommer gibt es Suppe und im Winter Fischeis am Stiel 
Dazu der Filter und .......


----------



## Tilmann83 (20. Mai 2019)

Hallo Zusammen,

hab jetzt über einige Tage das Teichniveau beobachtet. Zudem habe ich auch einen durchsichtigen Eimer reingestellt. Das Niveau fällt deutlich mehr als im Eimer. Jetzt hat sich das gesamte Niveau allerdings bei einer Höhe eingependelt. Fülle ich wieder auf, fällt es genau wieder bis zu der Stelle. Randbereich mehrmals abgegangen, auch unter der Folie nach übermäßiger Feuchtigkeit geguckt- nix. Wieder 1-2 Zentimeter aufgefüllt und den “Kondensmilch -Test” gemacht. Auch nichts auffälliges zu erkennen. Jetzt bin ich mit meinem Latein am Ende. Hat noch wer ne Idee was ich testen kann? Ich danke schonmal im Voraus!


----------



## Lion (20. Mai 2019)

hallo Tilmann83,
auf welcher Höhe pendelt sich das Wasser ein ? (Foto)
Testen kannst Du die Falten in der Teichfolie. (kleiner Riss oder Bruch)
oder gerne wird das Wasser in den Falten nach oben gedrückt.  (durch den Wasserdruck auf den Falten) 

 Lion


----------



## Tilmann83 (20. Mai 2019)

Hier mal zwei Bilder. Müsste es dann nicht auch an den Falten feucht sein?


----------



## Lion (21. Mai 2019)

Tilmann83 schrieb:


> Hier mal zwei Bilder. Müsste es dann nicht auch an den Falten feucht sein?
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 207684 Anhang anzeigen 207685



*in *den Falten müsste es feucht sein.

was ist das für ein graues Rohr ?

wie Helmut schon geschrieben hat 
" Machmal alle Schläuche und Kabel, alles was über die Teichfolie zum liegen kommt  *w e g *. "


----------



## tosa (21. Mai 2019)

hmmmm, vielleicht beim Steine reinbringen einer aus der Hand gerutscht, oder auf einem scharfkantigen drauf gestanden? Um das genau zu sehen müßten wahrscheinlich alle Steine raus.


----------



## Tilmann83 (6. Juni 2019)

Kurzes Update für diejenigen die es Interessiert. “Leckage” gefunden!!
Haben an einer Stelle die Folie schlecht verlegt, so dass bis zu einem bestimmten Wasserstand in einer Falte Wasser ablaufen konnte. Behoben und der Wasserstand blieb endlich konstant. Entsprechend können wir nun endlich zum schönen Teil bei der Anlage über gehen und ihn schick machen!


----------



## Lion (7. Juni 2019)

dann viel Freude und zeige uns einige Bilder vom weiteren Verlauf.
VG. Lion


----------



## jansen75 (21. Apr. 2020)

Mal eine Verständnisfrage:
Falten bleiben ja beim Folie verlegen nicht aus. Besteht hier die Gefahr, dass über eine Falte Wasser höher als der Wasserspiegel steigen kann?
Wenn ja wie kann das verhindert werden?


----------



## PeBo (21. Apr. 2020)

Ja, da kann das Wasser hochsteigen. 
Abhilfe: Die Falten oberhalb der Wasserlinie verkleben.


Gruß Peter


----------



## lollo (21. Apr. 2020)

jansen75 schrieb:


> Besteht hier die Gefahr, dass über eine Falte Wasser höher als der Wasserspiegel steigen kann?


Hallo,

in kleinen Faltenspalten ja, aber nicht unendlich hoch. KLICK HIER


----------



## jansen75 (21. Apr. 2020)

Hallo Peter,

wir haben ja schon in einem anderen Thread bzgl. Falten bei der Uferausbildung geschrieben.
Stellen die Falten nur ein Problem dar, wenn die Folie zum Abschluss nach unten geführt wird, oder kann durch die Falten auch Wasser verloren gehen wenn die Folie senkrecht aufsteigt und dann endet?
Zum Verständnis nochmals meine Skizze im Anhang.

Danke vorab!


----------



## DbSam (21. Apr. 2020)

Wie oft und in wie vielen Threads willst Du das fragen?
Antwort gab es hier.

Gruß Carsten


----------



## jansen75 (21. Apr. 2020)

Die Frage ging dahingehend ob die Falten zwangsläufig verklebt werden muss. Das ging aus der Antwort in dem anderen Thread nicht hervor.
Danke für Dein Verständnis.


----------



## DbSam (21. Apr. 2020)

Nein, diese muss nicht verklebt werden.
Eine verklebte Falte kann unter Umständen besser aussehen und/oder eine weitere Verarbeitung innerhalb des Teiches erleichtern.

Ansonsten, wenn das Wasser in solch einer kleinen verschmutzten Falte bis dort hoch steigt:
Wo soll das Wasser dort oben hin?
Es kann nur verdunsten, das macht es aber an der Wasseroberfläche auch. Vielleicht da oben einen (zu vernachlässigenden) Tick schneller, weil die Oberfläche des Tropfens größer ist.

Zur praktischen Nutzung der Kapillarwirkung, da kennst Du doch sicher auch dieses Beispiel.
Ohne Medium (Faden, Wurzel, Dreck in der Spalte, etc.) keine Kapillarwirkung
Deswegen auch die halbjährliche Kontrolle, ob die Sperre frei liegt. Wie auch in dem anderen Thread beschrieben.


Gruß Carsten


----------



## jansen75 (21. Apr. 2020)

Hallo Carsten,

danke für deine ausführliche Erklärung!

Gruß Jan


----------



## jansen75 (23. Apr. 2020)

jansen75 schrieb:


> Hallo Peter,
> 
> wir haben ja schon in einem anderen Thread bzgl. Falten bei der Uferausbildung geschrieben.
> Stellen die Falten nur ein Problem dar, wenn die Folie zum Abschluss nach unten geführt wird, oder kann durch die Falten auch Wasser verloren gehen wenn die Folie senkrecht aufsteigt und dann endet?
> ...


Nochmal eine Frage zur Ufergestaltung:
Muss das Vlies unter der Teichfolie eigentlich bis in den senkrechten Bereich hochgezogen werden oder reicht es das Vlies im waagerechten Bereich unter der inneren Steinreihe enden zu lasen?


----------



## PeBo (23. Apr. 2020)

Ich würde das Vlies dort enden lassen. Es geht bei dem Vlies ja in erster Linie darum, die Folie vor spitzen Steinen, Wurzeln und Nagern zu schützen. All dass hast du ja nicht mehr in der Senkrechten zwischen den Steinen!

Gruß Peter


----------

